# Michigan Sandhill Crane Season???



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Wow some of you sure are content to roll over and take it... "gee oh poor me. We will lose anyway might as well not bother even trying". You guys have spent to much time as Lions fans!


My post was pessimistic...agreed. But with all due respect Brandon, you UP dwellers have a completely different situation up there with regards to culture. Sometimes I think the UP should be part of another state, not the lower part of Michigan because you are VERY different up there. An example is your previous posts about how you've gone into the local schools to talk about hunting, fishing, trapping, etc., and they welcome you there. If you tried to do that in one of the schools down here, they'd probably call the local police and have you forcibly removed :yikes: A bit of an exageration there, but you get my point. A vast majority of the people down here in the highly developed parts of the state are so far removed from hunting, fishing, trapping, etc. You know...you lived in the metro Detroit area for years. It's the old example of someone bitching about hunters, then doing the McDonald's drive-thru at lunch for their big mac. Completely illogical...but there is no logic with these people.

Okay, I'm done with my gloom and doom talk. I think you ought to get your legislator from up that way (Casperson?) to sponsor a bill on Sandhill Crane hunting


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm all for a crane season. The sooner the better. But my understanding is that the overall population of the eastern subspecies that we have here in Michigan is still below the threshold level where the Feds would consider allowing a hunting season. The good news is that the population is increasing, so there may come a day when hunting will be "_possible."_ Will it be "_allowed"_ in our state is a completely different question. However, I believe it is worth pursuing. Farmers know the damage these birds can do. Most people don't. If YOU have an opportunity to discuss cranes with someone who doesn't hunt, make SURE you tell them about how much of a nusiance cranes can be, and let it be known that in MANY other states they are indeed hunted. When the time comes, I believe this will come down to a vote like the dove fiasco, and we will need all the help we can get to get it passed. Know your talking points NOW, and begin to use them!


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

I have 2 landowners that I goose hunt on their property that both have federal permits to kill sand hill cranes. The landowner and any guests can shoot as many as they want with any weapon. These are federal permits, not state. I couldn't believe it when they were telling me about it but they both showed me their permits. However you cannot hunt them with decoys from a layout blind. We read the fine print just as we were ordering some crane decoys from Cabelas. Never got a chance to kill any with them but were going to try next spring. One of the farmers has had a permit for the past 3 years. He said it cost him $500


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Sometimes I think the UP should be part of another state, not the lower part of Michigan because you are VERY different up there.


To be honest you could probably draw that line along along M-20 and include us in the Northern lower in with the UP. Hunting is as a large part of the heritage in the area I live in. We plan meeting schedules at the government level around season dates, and during the fall all meeting discussions begin with a recap of everyone's hunting activities. The local newspaper reports on hunting seasons, shows successful hunters pictures and reminds everyone of important dates like the Turkey Application deadline.

Sure you have some bunny huggers as you do anywhere, but they have all left there "second" homes by the time any of the seasons have rolled around.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Wow some of you sure are content to roll over and take it... "gee oh poor me. We will lose anyway might as well not bother even trying". You guys have spent to much time as Lions fans!
> 
> I for one would welcome a crane season. If the DNR says the population is such that a season is sustainable then the sportsmen of this state should work towards having a season.


 
I worked my butt off on the Dove issue and learned one really hard leason .

Too many deer hunters in this state do not like / understand other hunting pursuits. It still amazes me today the number of "hunters" that came out against the dove hunt. I spent 4 weekends at cableas handing out fliers, talking with people who should have been prohunting. 

But I hate to say it but the deer hunters (self described) said that doves were not valid targets. If we cannot get the countries most common game bird to be legal I have real doubts about cranes.


That said I hunt cranes everytime I can and would love a season.


TD


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

carsonr2 said:


> To be honest you could probably draw that line along along M-20 and include us in the Northern lower in with the UP. Hunting is as a large part of the heritage in the area I live in. We plan meeting schedules at the government level around season dates, and during the fall all meeting discussions begin with a recap of everyone's hunting activities. The local newspaper reports on hunting seasons, shows successful hunters pictures and reminds everyone of important dates like the Turkey Application deadline.
> 
> Sure you have some bunny huggers as you do anywhere, but they have all left there "second" homes by the time any of the seasons have rolled around.


Yep a lot of the northern lower is still in that same boat. But that ship sailed a LONG time ago around the major cities in the southern LP.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

tdduckman said:


> I worked my butt off on the Dove issue and learned one really hard leason .
> 
> Too many deer hunters in this state do not like / understand other hunting pursuits. It still amazes me today the number of "hunters" that came out against the dove hunt. I spent 4 weekends at cableas handing out fliers, talking with people who should have been prohunting.
> 
> ...


 
A lot of so-called "hunters" are gun deer sitters, who often bait, or sit in shacks. And out of the 750k who buy deer licenses, many handle a gun for maybe one day, or even one morning...Nov 15th. I personally don't consider these people true hunters. And it wouldn't surprise me at all if these same people didn't support dove hunting. They are just not out there for the same reasons most of us are.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

just ducky said:


> A lot of so-called "hunters" are gun deer sitters, who often bait, or sit in shacks. And out of the 750k who buy deer licenses, many handle a gun for maybe one day, or even one morning...Nov 15th. I personally don't consider these people true hunters. And it wouldn't surprise me at all if these same people didn't support dove hunting. They are just not out there for the same reasons most of us are.


 
Dont forget the bowhunters who think that anything smaller then a deer is not worth hunting. 

I am still in shock from the comments I got from "hunters"
about a dove season:


1) "they are too small"

2) "you dont eat them" one guy called me a liar when I told him that My family loves to eat doves.

3) "they are too pretty"

4) "you will shoot them off birdfeeders"


If we cant get other hunters to realize that biologists, based on population, should decide what we can / cannot hunt we will never get a new season like cranes.

Lets see how it will go now that wolves are delisted how the battle for that season turns out.

TD


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Dan
The urban dwellers are both a blessing and a curse. The DNR / NRC in a perfect world works on science based resource management. Meaning that if a species is a legit game species and its population supports it then it should be "managed". In general this is done without much concern from the majority of the population. We as hunters take note of the changes but those outside that circle don't even notice. Which is great in my opinion the DNR gets to do there job with less pressure. 

When the general public really enters into the equation is when the AR groups files suites or in extreme cases pushes a ballot initiative. The dove issues was a perfect example. AR money funded the initiative and the commercials and "marketing" that was used. Sportsmen were caught flat footed and unorganized. It was nothing more then a political campaign and we lost. If and when we are faced with another campaign we need to do a better job and win. 

The only time John D Public really enters the equation is when the issues becomes political and that will happen regardless of it we try and improve our hunting opportunities or sit and be happy with what we have.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I wonder how the guvmint determines what a "normal" population level is? It has only been in the last decade or so that you would see cranes anywhere but the Walkinshaw wetlands. Now they are everywhere and frankly, they are disruptive. I can't stand that shrieking, teradactyl sound they make it, it seems foreign compared to the other birds, turkeys, etc. And it carries so far.....

So I say, shoot them all!


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

tdduckman said:


> Dont forget the bowhunters who think that anything smaller then a deer is not worth hunting.
> 
> I am still in shock from the comments I got from "hunters"
> about a dove season:
> ...


I was told this by one of my old bosses that even duck hunted.



Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> If and when we are faced with another campaign we need to do a better job and win. We won't as demonstrated by the dove vote. I can't wait until the AR's go after archery deer hunting, which from what I here is probably next. If it ever does, I have half a mind to vote against it just see how the other so called "hunters" like it. I won't, but I will say that within the past three years my opinion of deer hunters in general ranks slightly above politicians. And yeah I deer hunt, but I do it kind of just because and expect problems with other "hunters".
> 
> The only time John D Public really enters the equation is when the issues becomes political and that will happen regardless of it we try and improve our hunting opportunities or sit and be happy with what we have. The public? We can't even get some hunters to agree with each other on the things we can do now! I could start a mess by just bring up some topics. QDM, baiting, season dates/zones, bear hunting with dogs, pheasant farms, species limits, etc. Heck, I can go on the dog forum and bring up a bad bill about puppy mills and I'll bet you a cold one someone would be for it and yet claim to be all about the dogs.


Rant over.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Duckman Racing said:


> I
> Most people in the general public probably couldn't identify a sandhill crane if you showed them a picture of one.


true dat. Had a friend who 'hunts' call me the other day about a flock of turkeys in a local marsh. I drove by to check them out........ 15 sandhill cranes. Lol 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

Not in my life time or yours NA :sad:


----------



## jacduck (Aug 15, 2006)

Can't imagine why anyone would want to hunt crane in MI. 

#1 They hit the ground harder than a goose, that is satisfying.
#2 They are the 2nd best bird I have ever eaten
#3 They take a lot of shot and keep on going.
#4 Hunting Sandhill cranes on the 2nd day of season is like hunting antelope on a two mile square pool table. Their eye sight is that good and any, I mean any, motion has you busted.
#5 They sure are good eatin but can be chewy not prepared well.
#6 Hunting sandhills in the Amarillo area the limit is 3 per day and every year I have hunted there we see AT LEAST 5000 cranes per day over the decoys. That is huntable numbers of cranes for sure.

I have turned into a crane specialist in TX where we winter. Our group has taken 31 cranes so far this year and season closes Sunday. That is hunts I personally have been on not other memebers of the lease hunts. 

I regularly use my labs to retrieve them but do not send on crips. Attachment is Kate, JH title with crane at 15 months.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I worked at the Gander Mountain in Taylor when Proposal "D" and "G" were on the ballot. Our Assistant General Manager said he could care less about either becasue if "D" passed it wouldn't affect him. All he did was hunt ducks and ducks fell under Federal jurisdiction and "D" didn't affect him. 

Same thing with the Dove bill....too many hunters only care about there own little world and don't see the big picture. For that same reason trying to get the Sandhill Crane listed as a game bird will never happen. The Anti's have deep pockets and it seems like unlimited resources to get the word out for their benefit. In my area they were passing out flyers showing an albino dove and stating it was endangered and us evil huntes wanted to make them extinct. 

It's a shame too because I have had the opportunity to hunt Cranes, Doves and Swans in North Dakota and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ahhh yes Sandhill cranes. Hate those dang annoying things. I will say the farmers in my area put the hurt on them this year, legal or not. The state wouldn't give them enough permits so matters were taken into their own hands. I hear they are pretty good tasting.


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

carsonr2 said:


> To be honest you could probably draw that line along along M-20 and include us in the Northern lower in with the UP. Hunting is as a large part of the heritage in the area I live in. We plan meeting schedules at the government level around season dates, and during the fall all meeting discussions begin with a recap of everyone's hunting activities. The local newspaper reports on hunting seasons, shows successful hunters pictures and reminds everyone of important dates like the Turkey Application deadline.
> 
> Sure you have some bunny huggers as you do anywhere, but they have all left there "second" homes by the time any of the seasons have rolled around.


Detroit starts a few miles south of Cadillac Carson


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

craigrh13 said:


> Ahhh yes Sandhill cranes. Hate those dang annoying things. I will say the farmers in my area put the hurt on them this year, legal or not. The state wouldn't give them enough permits so matters were taken into their own hands. I hear they are pretty good tasting.


Feds give permits not state.

Griff


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> A vote for cranes being game birds is up to the legislature. They have to specifically identify game birds. Once that's done, DNR can then manage them.
> 
> Remember, doves were identified as a game bird via Tabor's bill, but the antis forced a referendum (i.e., put on the ballot for elector vote) that ultimately overthrew that piece of legislation and returned the dove to non-game bird status.
> 
> So, the question is: Will the antis put up a fight on the crane? If so, I'd rather go for a dove season as it will allow much more hunting opportunities than crane.


Phil's post hits the nail on the head! Debate it all you want - If you want a season, you have to first amend the game list. That takes it passing the State House & Senate. It then takes a signature from the Governor. Is it possible - sure, we got the dove bill through all three. You need legislators (preferably from both parties working together) with some balls, who are willing to bring the issue up. You also better know ahead of time if the Governor will sign it if it hits his desk. You also must have backing from some sportsman's group willing to push it. By the way - DU, PF, RGS and other "habitat" organizations wouldn't come near it.

Does the game list need to be updated? Absolutely!! It was created over 100 years ago and needs an update. In addition to doves and cranes not being on the list - wolves are not on it either (this could be the way to get the deer hunters involved as well). There are though, species that should be / could be removed on the list. Hungarian partridge do not exist in Michigan and one of the rail or gallinules on the list are actually a protected species.

So what needs to be done? An update to the state game list adding doves, cranes, and wolves while removing several species that do not need to be on it. The last thing is that appropriations need to be added on to the bill which would make it referendum proof (that is how they kept the CCW issue off the ballot). There's the blueprint to make it happen. Good Luck!


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

jehler said:


> Detroit starts a few miles south of Cadillac Carson



True.....True

I guess you could about make that line I-96.


----------

